# Dubai Job probation period



## ThomasC (Jul 5, 2012)

I have just received my contract, to be signed, for my new job in Dubai. I have a 6 month probation, and it says in the contract that I can not take any holiday until the 6 months probation is over and then my holiday allowance starts, i.e., no mention of any accrued during this period. Is this normal/legal?


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

ThomasC said:


> I have just received my contract, to be signed, for my new job in Dubai. I have a 6 month probation, and it says in the contract that I can not take any holiday until the 6 months probation is over and then my holiday allowance starts, i.e., no mention of any accrued during this period. Is this normal/legal?


Hello ThomasC,

Your holiday would normally accrue over the probation period. Most firms will specify that this accrued holiday cannot be taken until the probation period is completed.

I would ask them to state the exact date your holiday starts to accrue from then you will know.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

ThomasC said:


> I have just received my contract, to be signed, for my new job in Dubai. I have a 6 month probation, and it says in the contract that I can not take any holiday until the 6 months probation is over and then my holiday allowance starts, i.e., no mention of any accrued during this period. Is this normal/legal?


Ask them to confirm - but normally holiday is accrued, but you just can't take it during the first 6 month probation period (which is pretty standard from what I have seen).


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

At the end of the 6 months you'll probably receive a chunk of holiday, 12 days or so depending on your allowance.


----------

